# Avery Products Vs. Dokken Line



## BMan (Mar 28, 2012)

What do you use from these product lines? Is there anything in your bag of tricks from either that you would go out and replace if you lost it? I am doing some market research and curious to what the consumers think about these lines. (I am a retailer looking for where to put my money)
I have and use the dead fowl trainers and like them -I dont like that my dogs will almost treat them like a real bird and lose interest in most other bumpers after I break them out.... 
I also have and use the diamond bumpers from Avery and again like the feel and weight of this product - I get distance and it feels effortless when I throw. I have also used Avery's version of the dead bird trainer.... 
Other than these items is there really anything else that stands out with either line? Both have a substantial upfront minimum and I cant see throwing money at both just yet - in time it will happen - 

I know both have a few items that are their own - like Dokkens training platforms etc... but do you use those items.

Thanks for the help
Brian aka BMan


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

I bought a Dokken mallard and an Avery ATB at the same time a couple of years ago. The Dokken is still in great condition and the ATB is in the barn, headless, right beside the other one that I replaced it with. I still use em from time to time, but I wont buy another one.

As far as the hexabumpers, Im not really a fan of them either. They're too hard, IMO. I've still got a few of them, but sold most of the ones I had and replaced them with Lucky Dog bumpers. I will say that I received a new 2" hexabumper in a judges gift package last week and it feels like its a little softer than the older ones I have. I don't know if they changed the compound or it's just my imagination.

Good luck with your new business


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

I have always had good luck with Avery products and what they have returned to the clubs and sport. Unfortunately they are no longer a sponsor and will be missed. Can't imagine giving up on a company that has been loyal for a long time 

My dokkens do well also


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

Avery has much more product to offer...... other than the dead fowl trainers, I have no other dokken equipment. Avery on the other hand, I have clothes, blind bags, my ruff stand, some bumpers, a heeling stick, etc.......... much more to offer IMO.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

troy schwab said:


> Avery has much more product to offer...... other than the dead fowl trainers, I have no other dokken equipment. Avery on the other hand, I have clothes, blind bags, my ruff stand, some bumpers, a heeling stick, etc.......... much more to offer IMO.


^THIS^.....


----------



## BMan (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks guys - I appreciate the thoughts and you are spot on with my dilemma - what is it that could justify dropping a couple G on their products - I like to buy at the best price point but how many dead fowl do I need to stock - 

Still looking for what other products anyone uses that I should stock so please if you are using anything other than what has been mentioned please let me know
Brian


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Avery seems to put their name on a large number of items.....some good, some not so good.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Personally I prefer Avery over Dokken for a few reasons. Every Dokken I have ever used seems to absorb water and tears or rips near the head neck area. In your situation I would lean to Avery hard to be a retailer in this line of business without having access to the Avery Line. They just offer too much product. Dog blinds to bumpers and everything in between. Including decoys....

That and Avery always steps up and sponsors our club when we ask. I like to support the guys that support us


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

since you are in CA the avery birds will be fine. (In cold weather the birds will crack)
Dogs do prefer the dokkens,


----------



## chessiedog (Oct 23, 2011)

I prefer the Dokken dead fowl trainers over the Avery. They have held up much better in the day to day grind. The Avery bumpers are nice but a bit pricey. They hold up well and throw well. At the end of the day there are cheaper brands that work just as well.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Everything Chris said.


----------

